# X-Box und Linux...



## Drade (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor auf meine XBox zu installieren, nun habe ich trotz langem Informieren einige Fragen die nirgends beantwortet wurden, deswegen probiere ich es mal hier, vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus.

Also:
Kann man mit Linux immernoch die normalen XBox-Games spielen? Wenn ja mit welcher Distrubtion?

Wenn nicht: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine 2. HDD einzubauen um diese dann als Master und die normale XboxHDD als Slave zu nutzen, sodass man per Bootmenü zwischen Linux und  dem standart XBox Betriebssystem auswählen kann?

mfG Drade


----------



## JohnDoe (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt Xebian, eine Linux-Distru, welche auf der XBox läuft.
Dabei brauchst du einen Modchip und eine größere Platte.
Du installierst das Xebian in eine Art virtuelle Festplatte und kannst das von deinem Modchip aus starten.
Dabei ist natürlich der Vorteil, dass du, wenn du nicht in den Modchip startest, deine XBox-Games starten kannst.
Ich habe das am laufen. Ist relativ einfach und  gut...

http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Xebian
http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Xebian_HOWTO
http://www.evo-x.de/wbb2/board.php?boardid=112&

Gruß,
Tobias


----------

